# Bench....more recycled wood



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

We had a 14 year old privacy arbor covered with virginia creeper that was getting pretty grudgy so took it down. Lots of spruce 2 x 4's left kicking around so salvaged them for this bench. Had a design mind block so went to google images & had a look there. Printed the design I liked & using the dimensions given drew up a plan by measuring the print-out and applying "x" mm = 1". The google design had a straight upright back which I modified to a 11 degree angle. The tops of the arms of the google plan simply carried a number of slats up the side of the ends & over the arms. That looked uncomfortable to me so I made a curved, solid, top for the arms. Nice and comfortable.
Thanks for looking.

Lee


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Some of you sharp eyed guys are gonna ask " Whut's thet board hangin at the end of the bench"? That is my hi-tech coffee table. It has a round recess in one end. The other end simply slips into the slot formed by the uppermost slat & the top curved arm piece.
Viola...somewhere to put your coffee cup, or whatever.

Lee


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Lee. And great recycling.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work Lee
i love the style. it looks great.
john


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice bench and I really like the coffee cup idea. PERFECT!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Really nice work Lee, I really like the bench


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Lee Brubaker said:


> We had a 14 year old privacy arbor covered with virginia creeper that was getting pretty grudgy so took it down. Lots of spruce 2 x 4's left kicking around so salvaged them for this bench. Had a design mind block so went to google images & had a look there. Printed the design I liked & using the dimensions given drew up a plan by measuring the print-out and applying "x" mm = 1". The google design had a straight upright back which I modified to a 11 degree angle. The tops of the arms of the google plan simply carried a number of slats up the side of the ends & over the arms. That looked uncomfortable to me so I made a curved, solid, top for the arms. Nice and comfortable.
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Lee


WOW Lee,

Great looking bench and I especially like it because it is made of recycled wood. I recycle pallet wood into my projects and use alot of it for trim. 

Fantastic Job.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

WOW!! An excellent idea on recycling good lumber. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Lee, what did you use and how did you finish this? Is that sprayed enamel? I have a couple of projects that need a flawless finish like in your picture. Can you please explain? -Derek


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Derek: I have found for outside projects that I do not want to have to redo every second year that four coats of exterior acrylic latex to be very lasting. For example, if you look at the magenta colored front arbor posted previously here it has withstood 5 winters here in Edmonton & still does not need touch-up or repainting. I usually paint all of the components prior to assy because coverage is better, easier to apply hence not such a tedious job.

Lee


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Fibertech:
Sorry to be so late replying....it's toy making time & have not been hanging out on the forum much lately. The finish is 4 coats of exterior acrylic latex applied with a brush. Quite fast drying so not as bad as it sounds. On several other exterior projects I have used this latex & it weathers very well.

Lee


----------



## BOB 2 (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice peice Lee.
I'd be proud to make that one.
How many hours?

Bob


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Bob:

Probably about 20 hrs build time because of the fooling around without bonafide plans....just a sketch so a lot of rechecking measurements because I was not that confident of my dimension conversions from the photo that I downloaded from google.

Lee


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Lee great job, I have the perfect place in my garden. Could you share the link for your plans.

Thanks
Rolf


----------

